# Lookinh for a stay in Khalifa city- Abudhabi



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,

Im going to work at al yasmina school, can anybod suggest a place to stay? studio preffered, not much pricey.


----------



## Liv1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,
I’m starting in Al Yasmina in Aug too...I presumed school would sort accommodation? Thanks


----------

